
Show HN: Fun Flash Cards – React Native app I built for my daugher - avitzurel
https://github.com/KensoDev/fun-flash-cards
======
avitzurel
It's been a few months now that I've been teaching my daughter (6yrs old) to
code.

She's in first grade now and learning to immediately identify words.

We've been using paper flash cards to practice with her and I thought it's
gonna be a fun idea to create an application with her.

We sat down together to plan, sketch, think and design. Credit is 100% hers.
It was an amazing experience and I enjoyed it a lot.

My first mobile app as well

Stack: React Native Redux Principium Starter project used to start it
(shameless plug).

